# Dog Food Fads Hit the NY Times



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

The Diet Worked For Them. Now Their Pets Are on It: Paleo, vegan, gluten-free: Owners are putting animals on human regimens and fueling a huge pet-wellness industry. But some health experts are concerned.

Although this article is not a hard hitting evaluation of dog food trends, it does point out the worrisome trend of owners who believe human nutrition is the same as pet nutrition (regardless of animal). "If anti-oxidants are good for me, aren't they also good for my dog?" seems less like a question and more of a rhetorical today. If this article was dog-centered, I would have liked to see a discussion of AFFCO feeding trials and the science of canine nutrition.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I have a vegetarian friend who wanted a vegetarian dog. Realizing that wasn't going to happen, she got a bird. 

Even fish aren't vegetarians.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Dianaleez said:


> I have a vegetarian friend who wanted a vegetarian dog. Realizing that wasn't going to happen, she got a bird.
> 
> Even fish aren't vegetarians.


Tell her to get a horse - a horse is definitely a vegetarian!


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Johanna said:


> a horse is definitely a vegetarian!


Pleas explain that to my dressage trainer's horse, who expresses his affection for me by nipping and biting! Not sure what he would do if he disliked me!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I guess I can see a Paleo diet, that’s mostly meat right? A vegan diet, I would avoid. I wish the NYT’s Wirecutter consumer arm would evaluate dog food, and start with the alleged organic “fresh” ones.


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

Dianaleez said:


> I have a vegetarian friend who wanted a vegetarian dog. Realizing that wasn't going to happen, she got a bird.
> 
> Even fish aren't vegetarians.


I'm a vegetarian. I get really grossed out using hot dogs for training. So slimy! But hey gotta do what ya gotta do!


----------

